# Inspiration



## SeverinR (Dec 3, 2014)

I found Faerie magazine on Facebook.
It has some great pictures to draw insiration from.
They are on Twitter and Pintrest also.

Faerie Magazine Fairy Shop

I have not done so,(just found out) You can download December's issue for free.
It is a quarterly publication.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 3, 2014)

Good idea for a thread. 

I found this gallery on deviantart the other day. It's got a lot of great images of strange and fantastical creatures: 
Imaginism

For example:


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2014)

I also found a fantasy-themed deviantArt gallery. It has a lot of the ladies-in-chainmail-bikinis type art, but in between those I found more than a few gems.

Realm-of-Fantasy


----------



## marcdangerousworlds (Dec 3, 2014)

If it wasn't for routinely misspelling Facebook whilst key-bashing I never would have found F.A.E. Welcome to Faeries and Enchantment | FAE Magazine Â®


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Dec 5, 2014)

More and more I'm finding that Pinterest is a great source for inspirational images, be it of characters, landscapes, you name it.


----------



## spectre (Dec 6, 2014)

man that picture of great danes with lanterns stepping over tiny people in the snow is great


----------



## Queshire (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't think it's the people that are tiny.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Dec 8, 2014)

If you look, the trees are smaller than the dogs...

And I like this gallery here


----------

